# TIVO recordings with a Roku/Fire/Apple TV.



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I was thinking of getting a Tivo mini but given that I would have to setup a moca network I thought it might be easier to just get a roku type device if they support streaming of Tivo recordings similar to the apps on iOS and Android. 

Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Short answer: You'll want a Mini.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Even if all I really need it for is streaming stuff from my DVR?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Take a look around for info on the TiVo beta app for FireTV.

Others may have unsupported approaches.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

FireTV app works in a pinch, and some people use it a lot, especially on a phone. You might be happy with it. But I find it really clunky to use, unreliable and low resolution on a big screen compared to a Mini. Use it for a couple of hours and that will be all the motivation you need to set up Moca.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

TiVo App for Fire TV is currently broken.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Use a wireless bridge if there is no ethernet line available. I just bought this one
WD My Net AC Bridge, 4-Port Gigabit WiFi Media Speeds so that I can get rid of the ethernet cable that's been wrapped around the room. I borrowed one to make sure it would work out before buying one and it worked just fine. I think this is the model I had used to test a wireless bridge. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018YPWORE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## reds91185 (Jun 7, 2017)

Player1138 said:


> I was thinking of getting a Tivo mini but given that I would have to setup a moca network I thought it might be easier to just get a roku type device if they support streaming of Tivo recordings similar to the apps on iOS and Android.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree that you will have the best experience using a mini. I have an Apple TV and the only (supported) way is to use the TiVo app on the phone with Airplay enabled to cast it to the Apple TV, which looks like crap and sounds even worse.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I used the fire TV stick: if you want to skip commercials, fast forward, see clear images, avoid delayed click responses, use a Mini.


----------

